# Masterbuilt Grill for Smoking?



## birn (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone used a Masterbuilt barrel grill with offset firebox for smoking?  Or can you recommend an alternative?  I'm looking for a reasonably priced smoker that can use charcoal and/or wood.  Thanks!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 3, 2012)

Birn,

Yes lots of users here use this as their primary smoking tool. There are some modifications needed to make it work really well.

If you could...please go to roll call and introduce yourself to receive your proper welcome to the forums!

Thanks,


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

I would check out a Weber Smoky Mountain.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

As Al said the WSM is a good unit out of the box. The master forge LPG 2 door Lowe's sells is also a good unit. I have both and have no problem recommending ether one.


----------



## straatshootr (Oct 27, 2012)

i'm checking out the masterbuilt barrel smoker.  i wont be making any mods to whatever i get.  on this masterbuilt, it looked like the firebox was kind of small, but you could put a layer of charcoal in the main area also.  in the firebox on the side, it looks like the charcoal goes on the grate which is halfway up to the top, so it wouldnt hold an awful lot of charcoal???  i am only a backyard pyro so i'd so about a 9 pound turkey or roast, something like that, as the most food i'd probably ever do at one time.   i'm looking at the weber kettle/one touch grills, and with those you have to take off the food tray as well as the huge lid in order to tend the fire, so i'd rather have an offset.  my first choice would be the weber smokey mountain, but if i dont find it on a good black friday sale i may get something cheaper.  and this masterbuilt has cast iron cooking grates, which  are the kind that wont expand/contract/ mess up size, right?


----------

